# Where is my brace ?



## Katsa (May 24, 2004)

Hello!

I tried to write a little bit C Code on my Mac. I used for this the Terminal and the Emacs editor, but as I tried to type a brace, I found no key with that this is possible. In the programm TextEdit I get my brace with "alt + 8" and "alt + 9".
Now my question. How can I get my braces and the pipe key to my keyboard?

How you surly know it is very difficult to write any c programm without the braces.   

Greetings 
Michael

PS: Maybe you can tell me how I get syntax highlighting on?


----------



## cfleck (May 24, 2004)

how do you not have braces on your keyboard?  as in there is no key with the brace on it or the brace just doesnt show?  if its the later you are going to have to map the keys properly for emacs.  i'm not sure how to do this.  you'll have to google around.  you may want to try a different editor.  

syntax highlighting is done in your .emacs file or in  the options menu.  i suggest you check out gnu.org and search the emacs documentation.


----------



## symphonix (May 24, 2004)

Are you running on a standard US-English keyboard? In which country did you buy your Mac?


----------



## anarchie (May 24, 2004)

If you set your keyboard layout to US, the braces and pipe are the three keys directly below the Backspace key.


----------



## Katsa (May 28, 2004)

Excuse me for my late answer. I will try to reply all your answers.

I have no Brace sign on any key of my keyboard. For your information, I have an Powerbook G4/1000. 
I´m generally a little bit confused. I came from Linux to MacOSX and I have no ideas where my conf files are, and even more I have no idea from where Emacs loads his keyboard settings and why that´s an different one then in the whole other system.
The Language of my system is English, but my keyboard layout is German (Germany is also the country where I buyed my Mac). My keyboard working fine in all programms (Firefox, TextEdit for example) but with exception of Terminal, Emacs and OpenOffice. Why that this is in OO I can imagine, because it´s loading the configuration files from the X-Server.

The most keys are working in Emacs/Terminal up to the "§" "{" "}" "|" "[" "]" "@". Do you know any way to get an keyboard layout for Emacs/Terminal that is exaxtly the same like under OSX? 
Maybe you see an complete other way?

Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## copenhagenkezz (Jan 26, 2009)

Alt+i gives you | (pipe)
Shift+$ gives you §
Various brackets are :
() shift+8/9
[] alt+8/9
{} shift+alt+8/9

All of these are standard OSX - also in emacs, vi etc.


----------

